# Useless Made Useful



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

One of the most useless things i found when we got our 26RKS was the "laundry chute". We found dirty clothes were much easier to keep in a regular laundry basket in the outside storage under the bed.

So, I had a big hole and a door that opened weird. I proceeded to remount the hinges, and made a shelf. I also found a solution to keeping toilet paper handy, yet dry.

The shelf is 6 inches deep with a 4 inch high back to it to keep the rolls in place. Now, this is "usable" space....

Added note: You will need some short screws to mount the toilet paper holder to the door. I actually ground them off to be short enough to not go through the door. Also, be sure the shelf is low enough to have clearance between the stored rolls and a new roll on the dispenser.










C


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a great idea for the TP holder.

I changed the hinges on mine so it opened the other way. I think I change it again this spring and use your idea for the tp holder.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

This mod is on my to do list for this winter. Looks great.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GREAT mod... useful for most.

I do however like the laundry bag that hangs there.
This is used for our "unmentionables...
















MaeJae


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice idea!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Mod! We have the laundry bag - not sure if it will stay or go yet...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Like the mod, but doesn't it hit your legs/knee when it is in the open position?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have done the hinge mod but never thought of install the tp holder. Love it. Mod added to my spring to do list.

Great idea

Thor


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually like the door opening the way it was originally installed - no chunks get taken out of the kneecaps!









We ditched the laundry 'chute' usage - it is waaaay too small, for starters, and too hard for the kids to work with. We use a hamper in the bunkhouse closet instead, and that works great. We ended up using the chute space for storing the chemicals for the black tank, cleaning supplies, and extra TP. I like having the extra height for spray bottles., and I like not having cleaning/chemicals around the kitchen area.

Not dissing the mod (it looks great!), just wanted to give an option for those who might want to do something but aren't mechanically inclined.


----------

